

Are you scientifically literate? A quiz. - dot
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2011/1209/Are-you-scientifically-literate-Take-our-quiz/Composing-about-78-percent-of-the-air-at-sea-level-what-is-the-most-common-gas-in-the-Earth-s-atmosphere

======
cing
Too bad it costs about 100 ad impressions to complete this quiz.

------
duncan_bayne
I'm afraid the first question was a general-knowledge question, which led me
(perhaps unfairly?) to write the rest of the test off as nothing more than a
specialised knowledge quiz.

I don't suppose it went into scientific method, controlled experiments,
philosophy of science, etc.?

If not, then it could hardly be called a scientific literacy quiz, any more
than a random series of questions about specific APIs is a programming
interview.

~~~
DanBC
I would like to see a quiz like that; "spot the errors in these experiments",
"spot the statistical flaws in these methods" and so on.

------
HockeyPlayer
Fun quiz, but the user interface is terrible. Too many ads, and showing each
question again after you answer it is obnoxious.

~~~
Myrth
That's the point of the quiz.

------
Natsu
I missed four and I half-guessed on three questions, though I was able to rule
out many impossible answers even on those. I saw two lucky guesses and three
brain farts, so it mostly evened out. Without the silly mistakes I could have
improved my score to 49/50.

Being able to recite at least the first ten or so elements from memory is
rather useful on this quiz. And that last question is a bit out of place,
being more of a history question than one of science. Sure, I got it right
because I knew it had to be a trap, but even so.

------
jonny_eh
The reloading of the page wouldn't be so bad if not for the gazillion social
sharing widgets. Those things really slow down page loads.

I'm going to go install an extension that blocks those.

------
ghc
Better title: How many ads are you willing to look at? A test.

------
irishcoffee
I got impatient after 14, I don't feel any better about myself for having got
the first 14 right though.

------
yalimkgerger
Good exercise if you want to join who wants to be a millionaire. I got 32 out
of 50 for the record.

------
zellyn
Wow. Pageview bait. Ugh.

